# [Tutorial]How to install car gps in general



## giggling (Sep 29, 2009)

I see more and more people are starting buying in dash car gps and intalling it by themselves. Here I found a tutorial for installing GPS. Hopefully you can learn something from this post.






















































































































































































from vw gps


----------



## JOHNYSLEEPERB15 (Aug 28, 2009)

nice post!!!!


----------



## Beverly Stayart (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks for this helpful info.


----------

